# how did you build your website?



## winterfresh (Aug 31, 2011)

hi all, I am going to be done with my shirt business in around 1-2 months, and I am wondering how did you guys make / build ur website? I have no html exp or anything, like do you prefer i use a builder from the web hosting company? or find a real person to do it etc, please any info would be great, ty.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I learned HTML to build my first website. That was 15 years ago though 

These days, you don't have to know HTML to get a decent website up and running.

What exactly are you trying to do with your website (clothing line, printing services, graphic design services, ?)


----------



## winterfresh (Aug 31, 2011)

oh ok, clothing line.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

winterfresh said:


> oh ok, clothing line.


Your options are pretty much:

- Hire someone else to do it
- Use a free ecommerce service like Storenvy.com and Paypal for payments.
- Use a paid ecommerce system like shopify or bigcartel
- Do more research to learn about what ecommerce features you might need and setup your own shopping cart on your own site (shopping carts like cubecart, oscommerce, magento, or wordpress/woocommerce are options if you want to be more hands on)

They are all valid ways to setup an online t-shirt store for a clothing line. 

You just have to figure out how much you're comfortable with doing/learning and what features you'll need.


----------



## Target (Sep 2, 2010)

I use a company called storesonline to build my own website so I could have complete control over everything. Back in the days when I had a company build my old website for me it was a nightmare to have anything updated or changed. Storesonline its fairly simple and you can build it as big as you want and make it look anyway you want it.


----------



## Gekkie96 (Oct 5, 2011)

If you don't have much website development experience I recommend Big Commerce they have on of the most powerful turnkey e-commerce software's around and it starts as low as $24.95 a month.

There's also a handful of other sites out there like Volusion. Picking an e-commerce solution is really going to depend on whats most important for your businesses online strategy. They all have different pros and cons but at the end of the day its about what works best for your objectives.

Here's a link to a reliable review site that has the top e-commerce solutions rated and reviewed Shopping Cart Software Review 2011 | Best Shopping Cart | Shopping Cart Website - TopTenREVIEWS

Hope this helps feel free to PM me if you have any other questions, good luck with your business.


----------



## winterfresh (Aug 31, 2011)

very good, thank you all so much for the information! I will do more research


----------



## RCouture (Jul 21, 2011)

Prestashop is a free e-commerce website that comes with tons of options for your website. It is really easy to use. That is what I use. If you are not computer savvy and you know little to no html, an e-commerce website is the way to go. If you don't want to deal with it at all, you could get someone to do the website for you.


----------



## coolevening (Oct 12, 2011)

Hi WinterFresh, Happy to know that you are going to start a new business..There are three ways of creating a website..one is by yourself, that is by learning..you can learn basic website creation techniques by online tutorials like w3schools.com, daniweb.com, etc..and second way is, through any online website providers and third way is by any software companies..since the software companies costs much, you can go for either by yourself or by any online website providers..i know a online website provider called XnYnZ.com. One of my friend who runs a watch showroom is benefited by this solution..so you can go for it..


----------



## Mitch Howard (May 2, 2011)

The best route for you would probably be one of the e-commerce shopping carts listed in some of the above posts. I myself know HTML,CSS,Flash,JS...the whole nine yards but I still use Wordpress for my blogs, and Prestashop for e-commerce needs. 

It's so much easier to maintain websites now days by using a CMS (content management system) They are so advanced and well coded that it literally takes a few minutes to edit/update your website. They have made these CMS's VERY user friendly with simple user interfaces yet powerful tools. 

Not to mention the ability to customize the front end of the website. There are so many themes out there that look amazing, better then what most web designers could design. Some of them have even been tested on their conversion ratios! 

With the power of today's content management systems, the possibilities are endless and they save you a substantial amount of time, energy, and money.


----------



## jeneuk (Nov 1, 2011)

thanks for sharing...........


----------



## ChapterTEE (Nov 17, 2009)

I recommend Magento. It's a full CMS. I think it's quite stable and easy to set up. You can see the sample on my site.


----------

